# Detailer's Domain: 2010 Camaro SS - Full Paint Correction/Engine/Interior



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 2010 Camaro SS 
Requirements - Paint Correction/Engine/Interior

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Aquartz Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meg's D300 with Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Menzerna SF4000 with Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Sonax Carnauba Wax
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed
- Engine Detailed
- Interior Cleaned/Conditioned/ Vac

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Aquartz Iron Cut
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Meg's M105 
Meg's D300 Microfiber Correction System
Menzerna SF4000
Sonax Carnauba Wax
1Z einszett Vinyl Rubber Care
Optimum Metal Polish

Engine
Uber Engine Detailing Kit

Interior
1Z einszett ****pit
Sonax Leather Foam

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster
Metro Jumbo Vac N Blow

Interior shots
Before









Afters









































Engine
Before









Let's have a closer look

























After

















Exterior Before









Prep: Wash - Iron Cut - NanoSkin AutoScrub - Wheels - Tires
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner cutting thru some nasty stuff

























































NanoSkin Autosrub









Before - Paint imperfections

















































50/50 Shots

















































Rockers all cleaned up
Before

















50/50

















Final touches

























Afters

































































































































Now the outside shots


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Simply the most evil looking car i've seen in a long time


----------



## Sen Gore (Mar 31, 2012)

Super car. And fantastic work!


----------



## Machine_Valet (Apr 1, 2012)

Stunning, would love to own one of these one day, fantastic job you've done there


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fabulous transformation :argie: car looks superb:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Nice car, nice job Phil :thumb:
Very aggressive looking machine 

Mario*


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Perfect job, good turn around. The orange peel is unreal tho...cheeky wet sand detail?? :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------

